# A Fighter Speaks To You



## helgasdogs (Dec 9, 2007)

Dear Sikh fellows,

I am a Fighter of the West, that is, of Western Civilisation, which is beset by enemies within and without seeking its destruction wittingly and unwittingly. The West, its Church called Christendom, its Classical Humanist culture, and the racial substrate for its accomplishment, namely the white Race, are, along with the principle of Heterosexuality itself, under total ideological attack, and not long for the world if I cannot rally sufficient comrades and allies to its cause.

I come to you, then, as I referenced a year ago I would, as a white man, with faith in Christ alone, engaged in a Culture War to defend and advance Classical Humanism, Christendom, my racial blood, and Holy Matrimony against the array of enemies: Anglo-Dutch Liberalism, Political Correctness, masses of unassimilable displaced persons ("immigrants"), the controlled Mass Media, and others.

I post here because I wish to understand you better. You have a warrior tradition and this is valuable. You strive to be upstanding before your Creator and have cultivated noble ritual to assist in this. You are not my comrades, but, I hope to convince you of the necessity that the West not fall into darkness and dissolution, that if it does the consequences for the world will be untenable. I hope that you will become my allies.

There is War ongoing, a Culture War, and it needs real fighters just as much as any Shooting War needs them. We can no long afford to bicker quietly across our computer screens about the "issues" of the day's events, as if these things had no continuity with our practical lives. We must get serious, and consider how to strategically orchestrate cultural change, in the window of time left to us, or else we are faithless, are we not?

I beg your courtesy and response.

In good faith,

h

*Damn Political Correctness, cultivate Racial Correctness*

In practice, Racial Correctness operates on three principles:

*1.* Fearlessness to discuss reality, to the limits of one’s ability and the tolerance (load limit) of one’s audience. Emotionalism is to be avoided, as emotionalism is an expression of despair. When in doubt, instead of despairing, think. Despair inclines towards death, thought towards truth.

*2.* Conservative confidence, where one acknowledges that one possesses a constellation of doubts on how to save the West, and even what is worth saving, but that the essential shining ideas cannot be ignored, anymore than existential threats to one’s family, country, race, or civilisation can be ignored. In the darkness, ideas become like stars to navigate by, and so find new stars. The mistake is in flying directly into a star.

*3. *The recognition that _anyone can act Racially Correct_, and that _everyone should_. Regardless of whether specific interest groups exercise their rights to control their membership, anyone who displays the courage to debate reality in good faith, and a sensible grasp of his own ignorance, is _acting_ Racially Correct, and acting is all that matters. Attacking someone who is acting Racially Correct _as not meriting that distinction_ due to his not being otherwise desirable is a Politically Correct thing to do.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG

is this a joke???


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 9, 2007)

My opinion -- it is not a joke. What helgasdogs is stating is completely consistent with the neo-conservative opinions of the political far right in the United States, Europe, and other countries.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Dec 9, 2007)

well i'm going to guess that my  "racial incorrectness" is so abhorent to that person that my help is not being requested. 

i haven't been called a "race traitor" yet, but if this guy's behavior is really indicitive of conservative america, i expect the insults to begin rolling in at any moment.


----------



## helgasdogs (Dec 9, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> well i'm going to guess that my "racial incorrectness" is so abhorent to that person that my help is not being requested.
> 
> i haven't been called a "race traitor" yet, but if this guy's behavior is really indicitive of conservative america, i expect the insults to begin rolling in at any moment.


 
Dear kelly and aad,

Why would anyone want to be racially incorrect? Are you telling me you actively wish to avoid discussing uncomfortable reality, that you cultivate overconfidence in your received opinions, and that you don't mind being a hypocrite? Racial Correctness is not Racialism, it is the prerequisite for thinking at all. It just so happens that that prerequisite is enormously beneficial to Racialism.

"Neo-conservative" is generally a term of insult where I hail from. The "right wing" is generally corrupt and uninterested in conserving classical culture, heterosexuality, national sovereignty, the influence of Christ Jesus, Christmas celebrations, or anything else for that matter that doesn't involve shareholder portfolios or ever-increasing governmental force-projection. Here is an example of people who are fighting for the West:

Worldwide LaRouche Youth Movement

Why would I insult you? I might remonstrate with you if I gather you are participating in improper activites or evil, but, insults are not appropriate, here.

h


----------



## Sherab (Dec 9, 2007)

helgasdogs said:


> Why would I insult you? I might remonstrate with you if I gather you are participating in improper activites or evil, but, insults are not appropriate, here.
> 
> h



Only liars would want to re-phrase what someone said like that.

Take this as advice.

The honest person maintains implied conversation - no need to add "insult", maybe more like "Why would I do that?"

Ciao.

PS. That and you seem very defensive.

PSS. I do not represent the majority here. They're quite nice folks.


----------



## helgasdogs (Dec 9, 2007)

Sherab said:


> Only liars would want to re-phrase what someone said like that.
> 
> Take this as advice.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Sherab,

I do not understand what you have said to me, in your first three paragraphs.  Please explain, if you would.

h

P.S.
Since P.S. stands for post-script, the sequel to P.S. is P.P.S. for post-post-script, not P.S.S..  Although trivial, this is another example of the ongoing decline of the West and forgetting of its heritage, from top to bottom.


----------



## Sherab (Dec 9, 2007)

helgasdogs said:


> Dear Sherab,
> 
> I do not understand what you have said to me, in your first three paragraphs.  Please explain, if you would.
> 
> ...


Do you really think politics and written word are the future?

Anymore, people rely on more earthly tones for expression, namely, music, color, and art.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Dec 9, 2007)

helgasdogs said:


> Dear kelly and aad,
> 
> Why would anyone want to be racially incorrect? Are you telling me you actively wish to avoid discussing uncomfortable reality, that you cultivate overconfidence in your received opinions, and that you don't mind being a hypocrite? Racial Correctness is not Racialism, it is the prerequisite for thinking at all. It just so happens that that prerequisite is enormously beneficial to Racialism.
> 
> ...


 
why would i want to be "racially incorrect"?  well i suppose because i fell in love with and married someone from outside of my "race".    because i chose to abandon the corrupt western christian ideals of my ancestors and follow a beautiful faith from a foriegn land.  

and why would a christian seek assistance from hell-bound infidels like us?  they wouldn't.  you're obviously only here to stir up trouble. 

good luck!


----------



## Sherab (Dec 9, 2007)

kelly_kaur said:


> why would i want to be "racially incorrect"?  well i suppose because i fell in love with and married someone from outside of my "race".    because i chose to abandon the corrupt western christian ideals of my ancestors and follow a beautiful faith from a foriegn land.
> 
> and why would a christian seek assistance from hell-bound infidels like us?  they wouldn't.  you're obviously only here to stir up trouble.
> 
> good luck!


which is what i was alluding to when i mentioned his sue of words, posture, and the vibe i got from him, that he _lyig[.i] about his intentions, which he did not understand, when i said he was lying.

Clarifying for Mr. h - this isn't aimed at you Jasleen-ji._


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 10, 2007)

helgasdogs said:


> Dear Sikh fellows,
> 
> I am a Fighter of the West, that is, of Western Civilisation, which is beset by enemies within and without seeking its destruction wittingly and unwittingly. The West, its Church called Christendom, its Classical Humanist culture, and the racial substrate for its accomplishment, namely the white Race, are, along with the principle of Heterosexuality itself, under total ideological attack, and not long for the world if I cannot rally sufficient comrades and allies to its cause.
> 
> ...


H,

I fully understand your alarm, in the midst of Armageddon and holy war, the displaced being those souls fleeing to the west for their economic survival largely because the western administrations have destabilised their governments or have brought their economies to their knees. Political correctness is a drastic response for the tortured western spirit to maintain a civil tongue in darkened times of ignorance and misunderstanding...Also God is largely reputed in many sciptures as being non-white or non-black...hence the need to be kind to the seven colured humanity wandering as foreigners in hostile host nations...Jesus was a a foreigner and derided and berated for being so...a need and desire for humanity not to repeat the savage barbaric slaughter of a golden tawny tanned God in human form because he was not white or refused to consort with any power that would have profited by his association, even as a wandering foreigner garbed in sackcloth...Be Kind H..There are no warriors fighting this corner greater than I....we all feel beset and under siege as a people, as a culture, fighting for peace in our individual souls hearts and minds...Be Kind ..Wage war against hate and you will find mankind and brotherhood amongst all those like minded around you...

Much Love

J33ti@aol.com


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 10, 2007)

*The Warrior race*

Concerted efforts by the witless, foolish ruling powers to deconstruct and disassemble all churches toward destabilising their former power and the power of The universal spirit thereby. The corruption of humanity, and the weakening of its faith and understanding. Whatever seeds of destruction sown amongst other religions, races, empires and nations are being reaped by the west as well as the east. The last remaining warrior race still fighting for the establishment of Gods law rather than mortal made laws, governments and a feminist and weak willed led media, is Islam currently being scandalised and destroyed before a winessing world by the western media. There but the by the  grace of God Go We....Acknowledgement of the harsh factors at play is 75% of the cure. Jeeti Johal at J33ti@aol.com


----------



## helgasdogs (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: The Warrior race*

Dear jeetijohal,

You speak sense.  I thank you.

I distinguish, however, between ignoble antipathy based on profane loves--rage, fury, anger, wrath, malice, repugnance, dislike--with noble antipathy, namely hatred, for hatred is the complement of Agape.  Jesus Christ hated hypocrisy, ugliness, lies, and wretched suffering, and he was the better for it.  Without hate we cannot Agape, and therefore our flesh will not move for we will have no willpower, and we will not be human any longer.

_Now, hate only be wrong if it be shone the wrong things,_
_A Bald Eagle only flies if it hates to waste its wings._

In good faith,

h


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: The Warrior race*

I could not make out the head and tail of this post. My ignorance and your patience. Indians know simple english. I am here and you are there. They even do not know as to how to say' how can be I of help to you.' 
Please let me know this.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: The Warrior race*

i couldn't understand it either and i'm an american with english as my native language.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Dec 10, 2007)

jeetijohal said:


> Jesus was a a foreigner and derided and berated for being so...


 

he was? i thought it was the real foriegners (romans) who derided and berated him...

jesus was a *** , a middle easterner, not a westerner. the people who killed him were westerners.

how does that fit into the theory of western christian superiority?


(edit: that should read jesus was a J-E-W, i'm not sure why it was edited out as it's not a bad word)


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi kellly,

I know not if anything can be superior to another in real terms of understaning. You have very explicitly put the point across, i could not do it. It is a case of Megalomaniacs only.[i hope the splngss. r ok. that pl. confirm.] V R poor in english. 

Thanks again kelly ji, May be u can make me learn advanced english learn. Pl,. do reply. I am ready with copy and pencil....................


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 10, 2007)

kelley_kaur ji

you said, 
 i haven't been called a "race traitor" yet, but if this guy's behavior is really indicitive of conservative america, i expect the insults to begin rolling in at any moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looks like you call like you see it.


----------

